# Critique my 3 Nigerian Dwarf Does



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

So my does are not set up but these are the best pictures I could get by myself

So first of all is Luna. She does not have the best udder attachments and has a steep rump I know those are the things bad about her. I do have an udder pic that was 10 days before she kidded triplets and I do have one after all her kids had sold and it was right before I had milked her. She also has small teats which makes it hard to milk but she doesn’t mind being milked and hardly kicks. 



View attachment 213427


FF udder ten days before kidding 

View attachment 213428


Before I milked her

View attachment 213429


Next is Libby. She also has very poor attachments on the udder and her teats point out.. but she has pretty nice sized teats for milking. I do not have a pic of her udder and she is almost dried up..She also I think as a steep rump. 










Next is Zuri. I also do not have a pic of her udder when it was full but her udder is ok all tho it does have poor attachments.. and her teats are also a bit small. I also think she has a steep rump..


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Some of the pictures didn't go through!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Oh shoot.. my first 3 attachments didn’t show up.. let me try again.. 

Luna 










FF udder ten days before kidding 










When I was milking her


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm not good at critique yet I'll leave that for someone else lol


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Some of the pictures didn't go through!


Ya realized that.. just posted some more


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I have to say that udder is not bad! My Cookies is not that impressive! Ya we must have posted at the same time


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Teats are a little smaller but...


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

@NigerianNewbie @MellonFriend @Dandy Hill Farm


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

K.B. said:


> I have to say that udder is not bad! My Cookies is not that impressive! Ya we must have posted at the same time


Ya it’s not as bad as some..


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

K.B. said:


> @NigerianNewbie @MellonFriend @Dandy Hill Farm


Ya agreed..


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I'll work on critiquing them, but it'll take me a minute (hour)! Lol!! Stay tuned...... 😜🤣


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

@lottsagoats1


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Here's my critique for Luna.

Body conformation:

Pros:
Straight chine
Strong pasterns
Good body length
Nice body depth for her age
Neck blends nicely into shoulders
Shoulders look nice and tight
Legs placed square under shoulders
Nice brisket extension
Long rump
Legs/feet don't toe out
Good rear leg angulation

Cons:
Steeper rump then I like

As for her udder, I'm not a fan. She has really weak attachments, and with FF udders, you really want to have strong, tight attachments since those will NOT improve with time, instead they usually worsen. Her teats are also very small and they are placed way too far apart. She does have nice medial for an FF, but since her attachments are so weak that doesn't count for much.

Overall, Luna has really nice body conformation, but her udder isn't very great.

Working on critiquing Libby....


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Libby:

Pros:
Straight chine
Strong pasterns
Good body length
Nice body depth for her age
Neck blends nicely into shoulders (could be smoother though)
Shoulders look nice and tight
Legs placed square under shoulders
Nice brisket extension
Long rump
Legs/feet don't toe out
Good rear leg angulation

Cons:
Steep rump


Zuri:

Pros:
Strong pasterns
Good body length
Nice body depth for her age
Neck blends nicely into shoulders 
Shoulders look nice and tight
Legs placed square under shoulders
Nice brisket extension
Legs/feet don't toe out
Good rear leg angulation

Cons:
Steep, short rump
Chine might be a touch weak, but could just be the picture.

Overall, I think your does have nice body conformation, but are really lacking in the udder compartment. When choosing a buck, I would definitely make sure his dam's and sire's dam's udders look NICE and have very high, strong attachments.

Hope this was helpful and was the kind of feedback you were looking/hoping for! 🥰


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Thanks so much.. I was thinking their was gonna be a lot of things wrong with my does but appears a lot of it is just udders that I need to improve and yes definitely feed back was what I was looking for


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

I also have a doe named Zoey. She is 4-5 months old.. this picture probably isn’t the best for you to critique her but here’s a pic..


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

She’s still maturing and filling out so theirs pry not much to her yet.. she does have a steep rump..


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Zoey:

Pros:
Pasterns (could be a bit stronger, but not bad)
Good body length
Nice body depth for her age
Legs/feet don't toe out

Cons:
Steep, short rump
Weak chine
Roached lion
Front legs placed too far forward
Lacks brisket
Posty rear legs

Since Zoey is still young their is a really good chance she'll change more as she grows so take this critique lightly. I have a yearling doe that is has leveled out very nicely as she continued to age. At Zoey's age, Lucy also had a very wavy topline, but now that she is almost a year old, it is much straighter and level. 😉


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ya.. I was thinking that she would probably change over time.. thanks!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

You're welcome! I forgot to mention that some of the things I listed under the Pro section, might not be up to "show standers", but I definitely didn't think that they were bad/weak enough to list under the Con section. 😉


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If you plan on breeding and going forward with these does, overall find the very best buck you can with dam records behind him to improve on udders foremost and then the most striking conformation flaws… a great buck is so important when building your herd.


----------

